# mystery malawis



## alw (Aug 28, 2009)

hi,
i've acquired a 300l tank second-hand and have been gradually trying to identify the denizens. here are some i'm still unsure about - any ideas?

since i made that picture i've come to suspect the blue one isn't a callainos but an estherae (because of the stripes).

cheers
al


----------



## alw (Aug 28, 2009)

OK, here are some better photos.

A - I think this is an Aulonocara sp. firefish male, and probably father of some fry.









B - I think this is a Metrioclima Greshakei male.









C - I think this is an Aulonocara sp. Orange Blotch, definitely mother of some fry.









D - Not sure about this one - the sharply defined black lines occasionally fade completely - I think a Metrioclima Estherae male?









E - I think this is a Melanochromis, maybe Johanni, male?









F - Again, not sure at all - albino Metrioclima Estherae male ?









G - I think this is a Pseudotropheus Elongatus male?









H - No idea really - this one has a white belly and yellow top, but no real black lines on the fins like a yellow lab.









I - Could indeed be a bumblebee cichlid, not sure about gender.









J - I think this is a Tropheus Moori, not sure about gender.









K - I think this is a baby Aulonocara born in the tank.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

a-b looks like yr right..

d and f are def not estherae.. d looks like some cross of afra

h- looks like bad quality overbred yellow lab

j- looks like tropheus moliro red

k- does not look like a peacock at all.. def hybrid

i- def looks like hybrid as well

hope this helps a little


----------



## alw (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks!h


----------



## alw (Aug 28, 2009)

For completeness, here's the other fish in the tank, which I think is a Labidochromis Hongi male.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

The ? mark at the very top I think is A female Kenyi (I can't remember if it's the males or the females that turn yellow?)


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks like a hybrid hongi to me :?


----------



## alw (Aug 28, 2009)

Not just line-bred for colour?

He does have the distinctive Hongi dark markings, but rarely shows them, as there are several more dominant males of other species around.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

anychance of a clearer picture?


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

F. is an aurora group sp. If not P. aurora then possibly P. hajomaylandi. Very doubtful of P. sp. "flameback".


----------



## alw (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks - others have also suggested P. Hajomaylandi.

It looks very similar to the following picture I found while searching for P. aurora - the site it's on calls it P. Golden Albino - though of course it might be mislabelled.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

alw said:


> Thanks - others have also suggested P. Hajomaylandi.
> 
> It looks very similar to the following picture I found while searching for P. aurora - the site it's on calls it P. Golden Albino - though of course it might be mislabelled.


That picture looks to be of an m. estherae.


----------



## alw (Aug 28, 2009)

could be - though I'd just convinced myself it was Metrioclima Callainos 'Lupingu' - http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=maylandia callainos lupingu

my current theories are:

A - Aulonocara sp. firefish male

B - Metrioclima Greshakei male

C - Aulonocara sp. 5 colour calico female

D - Pseudotropheus Kingsizei male

E - Melanochromis, maybe Johanni or Meingano, male

F - Metriaclima Callainos 'Lupingu' female

G - Pseudotropheus Elongatus male, not sure about subspecies

H - Yellow lab, possibly hybrid

I - Probably hybrid

J - Tropheus Moori, probably Moliro Red, probably male.

K - Probably hybrid


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

She is not M. callainos. Pay attention to the shape of the head, mouth and size of the eyes. Large eyes are characteristic of Aurora type mbuna.
Look at this male P. hajomaylandi.
http://www.neptuneaquatics.com/drupal/f ... 20Wild.JPG
M. callainos has the typical large lips and head of any zebra type mbuna. M. callainos would also not display vertical barring as your fish does.


----------

